# Moab - Full Face helmet? Armour?



## rtlange (Feb 14, 2007)

My wife and I are going to Moab early November for the first time. We'll be taking our trusty steeds - Santa Criz Nomads. We live in British Columbia and regularly ride trails ranging from aggresive XC in Squamish to the North Shore trails in North Vancouver (e.g., CBC, Pipeline, Upper Oil Can etc) to the Whislter bike park. I mention this information simply to put my question below into perspective.

I purchased the Falcon Guide to Mountain biking in Moab. For many of the trails like Slickrock and Porcupaine Rim, the author has been quite agressive in stating that these trails, and others like it, are very++ difficult. The problem I am having is trying to determine what this means with respect to the need for arm/leg armour/full face helmet etc.

Some pictures I have seen show people with a full face helmet and leg/arm armour and other pictures show people with a XC helmet only. 

My question is this - is it necessary to use a full face helmet and leg/arm armour to ride Porc Rim and Slickrock?.

RTL


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*It depend's*

For the "traditional" rides (porc pine rim, slick rock, amassa back etc) I would say no.Been ridding there for years an never even considered a full face necessary. However, in the past few years I've noticed more people taking full face helmet's out and I see more and more "alternate lines" poping up with pretty big drop's, jump's etc. That's not my thing, but if it is your's then armor may be in order.
Have fun!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree. I don't think that those items are at all necessary for the "classic" Moab trails. But if you are going to feel more comfortable, then do it. It's all about you feeling in your zone. The terrain is rocky and a full-face could save teeth.

I ride with shin/knee protection and a regular XC helmet there. I ride platforms, and the body english required for the technical moves mean my knees hit the bike and handlebars fairly frequently.

This is my favorite me-in-Moab pic because it shows the terrain really well, and it gives an idea of what you will find on Porcupine. The TRAIL sign is vertical and my leading foot is horizontal, so this is a steep and rocky line. For me, If the difference between riding a line or walking is the added confidence of a full-face and/or armor, then I wear it!


----------



## P-townDave (Oct 12, 2006)

RTL,

I wouldn't bother with full face helmets. I haven't found many trails in Moab that I would consider them necessary for your level of riding and the majority of trails (In fact pretty much all unless you shuttle above Porcupine) require quite a bit of pedalling. I usually pack my knee/shins for Porcupine for the same reasons JMH does for trails like Procupine, and Amasa Back (which has a few little stunts that require you to nut up and do a drop or a step up - the rest of the trail is very much XC). A lot of the drops on Porc are, unfortunately, to flat and sometimes you fly right by them, cause you're going so fast. I have yet to find anything in Moab that rivals the Shore for steepness and flow - but that's a pretty tall order.  Enjoy your trip!

Dave

P.S. Nice pick JMH - is that the little stream crossing move towards the bottom of Porcupine? If so, I had never seen that sign before!


----------



## AMMAROO (May 6, 2007)

No it is not necessary. But you may want to bring them anyway.(Why not?)

To put it in perspective-

difficulty in Utah = square root of difficulty in B.C.

If you go to Virgin, that equation does not apply, obviously.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Nothing much on Porcupine Rim is as hard as CBC, there's a couple spots that are tricky, but I've never used a full face on it. There's nice step-up on Amasa Back that is prob best to have pads for as well as if you plan to bomb Jackson's after the Amasa Back climb.

I suppose Bartlett Wash would be the only place you'd really want a full face. There's some big hits up there that land on unforgiving rock.

Amasa Back step-up ->


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

P-townDave said:


> P.S. Nice pick JMH - is that the little stream crossing move towards the bottom of Porcupine? If so, I had never seen that sign before!


Yeah, thanks! I only noticed this line last time I rode there. If you remember you are heading into the ravine, there is a quick left-hander around a boulder and you have to yank up over a good sized ledge and then you enter a notch. As soon as you go through, the line down is immediately to the right and it takes you down into the wash. If you miss it, the trail continues ahead another 15 feet to that crazy right turn/head-high-drop-to-rockpile that I will never attempt until I am a professional trials rider.

Still haven't gotten out of the wash yet. That's a hell of a move.

JMH


----------



## gaugh (Mar 20, 2006)

I would go with arm and leg pads if your on Porcupine rim, Amasa, or Bartletts. If you do take a fall the slick rock isn't to forgiving. The first time I rode porcupine this year, I work arm pads and didn't crash. The second time I rode it this year, it was so damn hot I decided not to wear arm pads, and the following happened.

Left a pretty good scar too, but chicks did scars right? The ankle is what put me out of commission for a while.(never mind me ET like toes)


----------



## rtlange (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my question.

This information is very+ helpful. 

Rael


----------



## Chades (Aug 14, 2007)

*Armor in Moab?*

If you are planning on crashing wear armor. If you aren't gonzo you probably don't need it.

On Porcupine Rim I would suggest leg armor especially if you do the LPS (Low Porcupine Singletrack) which I recommend. This route is detailed here:

http://www.bestmoabtrails.com

On the Slickrock Trail I doubt you need armor unless you are planning on crashing. I would suggest skipping Slickrock and doing Bartlett Wash or Tusher Canyon unless you enjoy crowds.

Info on these rides here:

http://www.mytriptomoab.com

Chades


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

rcharrette said:


> I see more and more "alternate lines" poping up with pretty big drop's, jump's etc.


I'm wondering how much Moab has changed since the last time I rode there. My first time was Easter 1994, and I was on a fully rigid bike, and loved Porc Rim. My last time was Easter 1995, and I was sporting a '94 Mag 21. Full face and armour? What was that?

I'm wondering how much cryptobiotic soil damage has occurred due to alternate line usage? It would be a shame and irresponsible if there was any.


----------



## whistlerrider (Nov 5, 2004)

*Helmet - no ; Pads Maybe*

I would leave the full face helmet at home but load the pads on the camelback & decide while out there. The 'average' trail in Moab is nowhere near as technical as in Squamish/Whistler but still a lot of fun. Probably, only the last 1/2 hour of Porcupine, part of Jackson's Trail (a must do off Amasa Back) and Portal have really technical bits where you might want pads (& may or may not have to walk a couple features each).

Just so you can take my advice with a grain of salt, I live in Whistler & head to Moab once per year. I don't ride the Park here but ride technical XC. I am not 'hard core' but an avid biker in 'so-so' shape (never raced or competed in anything).

Contrary to what 'Chades' says - do not miss Slickrock - it is unlike anything you have ever ridden with lots of short technical ups and downs. Mind you, Barlett & Tusher are comprised of slickrock as well but are not so much a trail as a zone of riding (Slickrock is marked- if you love this but want a 'free-er' experience then go to Barlett or Tusher).

Must do's - Slickrock, Amasa Back/Jacksons, LPS/Porcupine, I have always liked Flat Pass (although others don't- its not so Flat), Hidden Valley/Moab Rim (starts with a 20 minute hike-a-bike but very cool ride with a ton of variety).

Just remember - don't try to 'compare' the trails - just enjoy them. You won't find anything like the trails you are used to - just a different kind of fun. (& it will be warmer & drier than here).


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

JMH said:


> For me, If the difference between riding a line or walking is the added confidence of a full-face and/or armor, then I wear it!


Well said, JMH. That's why I took my armor to moab. I didn't want to have an excuse to wuss out on any of the bigger, hairier alternate moves.

Yes, nice pic of that line. That was like a fun new discovery when I rode down there in April. I took a line just to the right of yours down that off-camber rock slab then cut left acoss it at the crack.

Fun stuff. You're going to love Moab.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*The meaning of "Flat Pass"*



whistlerrider said:


> I would leave the full face helmet at home but load the pads on the camelback & decide while out there. The 'average' trail in Moab is nowhere near as technical as in Squamish/Whistler but still a lot of fun. Probably, only the last 1/2 hour of Porcupine, part of Jackson's Trail (a must do off Amasa Back) and Portal have really technical bits where you might want pads (& may or may not have to walk a couple features each).
> 
> Just so you can take my advice with a grain of salt, I live in Whistler & head to Moab once per year. I don't ride the Park here but ride technical XC. I am not 'hard core' but an avid biker in 'so-so' shape (never raced or competed in anything).
> 
> ...


maybe refers to what happens to tires on that ride! :???:


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*start at Bartlett Wash*

If you've never ridden sandstone/slickrock and want to learn in a setting thats from easy to nuts this is the palce to start. Just by going a different direction you change the difficulty. There are long benches of flat, curving to steep slickrock. It's several miles of playground, with just a few sand patches.
Also consider Gooseberry Mesa in southeastern Utah, my favorite ride, ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I think that the desert has changed a lot since the early 90's (that is when we started going to Moab, too). My experience is that there are trails in Moab that are rapidly decaying (tons of crypto damage, lots of new lines, etc.) and that there are a few that are actually improving (the PR singletrack, for example).

I haven't read this yet, but it is a local's perspective, a fellow that is pretty anti-development, a good friend of Edward Abbey:
http://www.amazon.com/Brave-New-Wes...4923615?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1189897478&sr=8-1

I think that MTB'rs are going to have to make some tough choices in the coming decades. The damage to trail systems as their popularity grows is pretty obvious. The wildest example I have seen is at Gooseberry - a bike (and hike) only system. We can usually blame other users, but in this case, the exponential growth of alternate lines and trail damage is due entirely to bikes and has occurred at an alarming pace. Systems with more than one user group (such as those in Moab) see even more traffic and more damage.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Alternate lines (and full-face helmets) do not always equal soil damage, just as experienced riders who first rode Moab with cantilever brakes in the early nineties aren't always cranky. 

I too have been going to moab since my first XC race there in 1991. Alternate routes on popular Moab trails have been available as long as the trails have existed, and few if any (in my experience) are crudely hacked through crypto. I think more trail damage is caused by newbs and thoughtless folks walking off the trail or widening existing tread. Last time I rode Porcupine this spring, I was shocked to see one of our group (whom I had never met before the trip) stomp off through the crypto to relieve himself. When I asked him what the hell he was doing, he muttered something like "oh yeah, someone yelled at me for that before..." :eekster:

But that isn't the point of this thread, I digress.



royta said:


> I'm wondering how much Moab has changed since the last time I rode there. My first time was Easter 1994, and I was on a fully rigid bike, and loved Porc Rim. My last time was Easter 1995, and I was sporting a '94 Mag 21. Full face and armour? What was that?
> 
> I'm wondering how much cryptobiotic soil damage has occurred due to alternate line usage? It would be a shame and irresponsible if there was any.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> The damage to trail systems as their popularity grows is pretty obvious. The wildest example I have seen is at Gooseberry - a bike (and hike) only system.


Huh? Can you be more descriptive about how Gooseberry is the "wildest example" of trail damage.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I believe she is talking about some of the spots (mostly on the south rim if I recall correctly) where it isn't immediately obvious where the trail goes (usually leaving dirt, climbing up onto rock) and people have ridden around in circles through the brush looking for the right direction. Also some of the rock drops on the trail have created some pretty wide landing areas, turning the single track about 8 or 10 feet wide in spots.

We noticed a serious increase in this type of damage in just two years. No, it's not "global catastrophe" damage, but it is happening. I think a lot of it could be repaired in one or two good trail days. We would be interested in helping (any excuse to drive down for the weekend) if someone posts up on MTBR next time there is such an event. :thumbsup:

JMH



CrashTheDOG said:


> Huh? Can you be more descriptive about how Gooseberry is the "wildest example" of trail damage.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Actually, what I mean is that the changes at Gooseberry have happened very quickly. It is by no means the most damaged trail I have seen, but it has changed a lot in the last few years and is a pretty clear example of what can happen on a trail system that sees a dramatic increase in popularity.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> It is by no means the most damaged trail I have seen, but it has changed a lot in the last few years and is a pretty clear example of what can happen on a trail system that sees a dramatic increase in popularity.


I actually think Gooseberry is a shining example of how mountain biking can have minimal impact on the natural habitat. Is there visible off trail impact from the mtb community? Sure. Is it wide spread? No. Is it the wildest example of the rapid decline of the natural habitat in a short period of time, say two years. Not in a long shot. There are no illegal trails on the Mesa. There are no signs of increased erosion as a result of trail construction and use. There are no signs of damage caused by motorized vehicles or horses. The vast majority of the trail is not on sensitive habitat including slickrock, gravel and sand. There are alternate routes, including several that are part of the marked trail system, but I agree with JMH that alternate lines are not always damaging.

I'm not trying to start a flame war or split hairs. Much of this is too subjective to quantify on the pages of an internet forum, and we all have our own views and opinions as to what falls within the range of tolerable impact. I just happen to simply disagree with you. I also thinks it's dangerous when one of our own starts describing trail conditions like you did. Particularly when it's becoming increasingly more difficult to find land managers willing to let us ride within their borders, and there are those that would gladly keep us off the Mesa entirely.

That said I'm happy to meet you guys up there and minimize the impact we have made. I'll even enlist the help of my riding group. Throw out a couple of dates that work for you in October or November and I'll be there.

Rtlange, sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

So basically, I should shut up, because pointing out changes in the environment could hurt my access rights? That would be classic tragedy-of-the-commons behaviour on my part, wouldn't it?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with pointing out that the house is messy. Regardless of whether there is general agreement about what needs attention, let's clean it up! Trail days are a great way to show land managers that we are deadly serious about having fun.

The smaller the job, the more time we have to ride. 

JMH


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> So basically, I should shut up, because pointing out changes in the environment could hurt my access rights? That would be classic tragedy-of-the-commons behaviour on my part, wouldn't it?


No, I'm not suggesting that you shut up. I just simply don't agree with you and think that some of your comments were off base. That's all. JMH I'd be happy to meet you guys up there. Most any Friday or Saturday in late October or early November would work well for me.


----------

